# I finally won the bid on ebay



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

for my 41st anniversary my dh wanted to buy me a cross, well I love ruby's and gold and I'm cheap:HistericalSmiley: so I spent sometime on ebay, I missed my first bid, but look what I received in the mail today:chili:I like vintage pieces, it's perfect for me. I already had the chain, so what do you think, do you like it?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

very nice!! I love ebay  :thumbsup:


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

I think it is very pretty.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Well you're no longer an Ebay virgin...it's addictive. You're not cheap,you're fiscally responsible.... It's like recycling for shopaholics and bargain hunters.

My husband used to bemoan be buying on Ebay...until I got him some much sought after,hard to find car parts...boy,now he's on Ebay....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - you finally got it. Talk about tenacious! :thumbsup: It's beautiful. Very delicate.:heart:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- it's gorgeous, and I know that it will always have a special meaning in your heart. I love it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's lovely, Paula. Hope it was a great deal


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Paula that is lovely!! So glad you could find what you wanted!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Very pretty Paula! I LOVE Ebay and Ebay loves me.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Beautiful paula .


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

my mom had a ruby and diamond wedding ring, it was handed down to me when she died. I hardly ever wore it because I didn't want something to happen to it, but I think I'll start wearing it on my right hand. I love vintage jewelry, I wonder who owned this and the story behind it, I wasn't a big fan of my wedding ring( dh mother chose it) so on our 25th anniversary I designed my ring and used my diamonds from my orginal set, now I can say I love it, and know one has one like it. :innocent:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Paula, that is really lovely!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

You and I shop the same way! lol Yay for bargain hunting! 

Oh and I think it's beautiful!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

It is gorgeous! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Paula, I love it! 
I love Ebay too........


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I love vintage pieces too. You got a beautiful piece. It really would be nice to know it's history. Wonder if there is a way of doing that?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Atta, girl, Paula. Your cross is beautiful. Are you going to get it blessed? 
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I think its beautiful! I haven't yet learned to appreciate the beauty of a Ruby (which is my birthstone) as I am not usually someone who likes or wears red, but this cross is simply gorgeous - and the perfect anniversary gift!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

It's really so beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

KAG said:


> Atta, girl, Paula. Your cross is beautiful. Are you going to get it blessed?
> xoxoxoxoxo


 I would love to have it blessed


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Beautiful, Paula.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I think its beautiful! I haven't yet learned to appreciate the beauty of a Ruby (which is my birthstone) as I am not usually someone who likes or wears red, but this cross is simply gorgeous - and the perfect anniversary gift!


 
It took me a long time to appreciate Ruby's. I think it comes with age Erin:HistericalSmiley: in my older years I have come to like gem stones, something I never thought I would have liked


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I love vintage pieces too. You got a beautiful piece. It really would be nice to know it's history. Wonder if there is a way of doing that?


 I still have the lady's email address I think I will look into it, she said she had gotten it sometime ago and wore it twice and put it away. I wonder why? I wear this cross because of my faith, not as jewelry


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Happy Anniversary Paula!! Your cross is beautiful as is your faith. You deserve it. Def have it blessed!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Congratulations ! it's lovely.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula, that's beautiful!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

very beautiful, i love it.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

It's a beautiful cross Paula.:aktion033:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think rubies are beautiful (although I didn't used to think so!) and it looks like you found a wonderful anniversary gift for yourself! Happy 41st! That in itself is something to be proud of.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Even more beautiful are the years of love and devotion it represents. Congratulations!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

its very pretty!!!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

thats soo cute, well done! i love ebay


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Georgous! I love E-bay.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Paula, I am so glad you won! It is so beautiful.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh that is such a gorgeous cross!!:heart:
i love vintage jewelry too and have a few Victorian pieces.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It's gorgeous!


----------

